# determining plant sex



## dank154 (Apr 25, 2005)

i just began germinating and im rather familiar with tranportation and beginning care (my dad is a landscaper). but i was wondering how to tell the sex of ur plants once they begin to grow? cuz iv heard that once u can tell the sex of a plant, you want to get the males out. is this correct? i would appreciate any help. thanx.


----------



## Weeddog (Apr 25, 2005)

yes you want to kill the males, unless you want lots of seed.  you wont be able to tell the sex until about 2wks into the flowering cycle, thats after you switch your lights to 12/12.


----------



## dank154 (Apr 25, 2005)

thanx for the tip on the light cycle. but how do i tell the difference between males and females though?? the flower??


----------



## joe blow (Apr 25, 2005)

http://users.lycaeum.org/~npkaye/whatsex.gif
or 
http://www.onlinepot.org/grow/tellplantsex.htm
Males have BALLS
or do your own google search for lots more pix.
just type in female marijuana plants


----------



## dank154 (Apr 26, 2005)

thanx a bunch fellas.


----------

